# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Weather in Sabah

## byespfr

I will travel in Sabah next August. Reading my guide book I undestand that August is the rain season on the west coast of Sabah while the weather should be good in the rest of the region. Is it right? I should expect rain In Kota Kinabalu and Pulau Gaya?
Thank you in advance!

----------


## lordmac001

Kota Kinabalu, the capital of Sabah, is located on the tropical island of Borneo.  Situated between 4 and 8 degrees north of the equator, the climate is always hot and humid.  It is, however, not too uncomfortable and after a few days you might not notice it so much. Virtually all enclosed establishments, plus all taxis, are air conditioned.

----------


## GFI

The climate throughout all of Sabah is considered equatorial, which means that temperatures never get extremely hot, nor do they get extremely cold.

----------


## davidsmith36

The national climate benefit for Sabah, Malaysia is announcing Thursday 23rd November to be the wettest day in the coming week with around 10.40mm (or 0.4 inches) of precipitation. Try to convey an umbrella in the event that you are out on the town in Sabah, Malaysia.

----------

